# whats this saddle worth?



## stephaniehenderson (Mar 18, 2012)

So I have 2 saddles. one adult- 684 869-10387 and one child.- 33 500 15 . Can someone please tell me what they may be worth or where in Denver to begin to sell them? I must apologize I do not know how to measure them


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

It would help if you knew the brands, but you will get more for the first saddle, my best guess for that one would be $300-$400 and the other one I would say $100-$150. As for selling them you can do a consignment at the Tack Shack in downtown Littleton, craigslist, or try to find a tack sale to sell it at. I know there's one in Golden every couple of months but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## stephaniehenderson (Mar 18, 2012)

*braNd*

the brand on the big one is HEREFORD BRAND TEX TAN of YOAKUM. and there is no brand on the small one.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The top one, the last four numbers are when the saddle was made, 1087, month and day. Are there stirrups with the pony saddle, and how's the fleece? The top one looks like a 16" seat. Measure from base of horn straight across to the ridge you will feel if you press with your fingers. You can see it in the pic. The smaller one is likely 12" seat.


----------

